# Perch bite & law enforcement active



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Fished with Johny's Cash NW of Kellys for Perch late Saturday afternoon and ended with 50. Enforecement was as active as I have scene. Every boat going in or out of Canada was stopped. When we went back in patrol was out in front of Mazuricks.... Good thing I put my lights on before we left. Not sure what was going on? 

Moved to Huron on Sunday and fished NW of Castle and limited in approx 4 hrs. Had some nice ones but were still on the small side. Not to much junk except a 15lb + channel cat. :B Law Enforcment was out in force again checking the majority of boats in our pack. Sunday was an awesome day to be on the water....!


----------



## Blue Pearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Went out perching saturday and we were stopped south of Kelly's saturday am. We moved north west of Kelly's and had a differant group stop us in the afternoon. Sunday we went to Huron and had another visit from the group that stopped us saturday am. It is a good thing that we are always fishing legal and our boat and equipment is up to date. Our tax dollars hard at work!
Blue pearl


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Glad to see them out.....never hear me gripe seeing them

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## schandm (May 26, 2009)

We came in West Harbor Saturday around 1 and they followed us right to the dock to check our fish. Wow.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Was up to conny at the beach one day last week. There were 4 Amish buggies parked their in the trees. All of a sudden home land security border patrol pulled up and started giving them a hard time. Not sure why i was out of hearing distance mostly. But did hear the border patrol turn a round and say well be keeping an eye on you. Wondering if he thought they were going across the water with their buggy's. LOL!


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I heard they just spent $30 million of our tax payer dollars on a new facility up there. I wonder if they are being this aggressive on our Southern border...!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

triton189 said:


> I heard they just spent $30 million of our tax payer dollars on a new facility up there. I wonder if they are being this aggressive on our Southern border...!


there was a DHS SUV parked at Mazurick's two days in a row. today they were parked in the ramp area where you had to manuever around them. Must be a popular spot to drop off illegals.


----------



## snow on top (Nov 25, 2008)

we have been checked several times this year.at Fenwick, Green cove,Catawba.they have caught several double dippers, saw a gut get ticketed at East Harbor for 3 fish over.Saw him yesterday he said the ticket cost him $88,,,They take there time ,This year and last year we have had them count our fish I never thought they would count 150 fish,but they did ,,one fish over they said would get the Capt a Ticket since all the fish were in a cooler.glad we count them a couple times


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

One thing that would help the state's coffers is to make the license fees reciprocal with the nonresidents state. Running patrol boats all over the lake borders on ridiculous expense wise. One person checking ramps & marinas would be much more cost effective.


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

Amen to Fishkillers idea!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Saw the border patrol boat docked at beaver gone for the first time all year yesterday 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

b thomas said:


> glad to see them out.....never hear me gripe seeing them
> 
> outdoor hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


ditto!!!!!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

This just came out in our squadron email...

Just a warning for Lake Erie fishermen and boaters. This past weekend several of my friends alone with myself witness an usually harsh act by two ODNR Fish and Wildlife Officers. The officers would board boats coming down the channel into West Harbor. The Officer which boarded the boat would check for fishing licenses and make sure their catch was within limits. If they were not legal they would pull them over to a gas dock and cite them . Everything fine so far.
A group from our marina normally sit on a deck right behind the gas dock at our marina. The Officers pulled a boat over and had it tie up very near where we were sitting as normal. The Officers then gave the fishermen a very stern lecture. They then cited the people, which normally is a hefty fine, and confiscated all there fish. All they had done wrong was to fail to sign their fishing license which they had purchased on line. The Officers had compared their license to their drivers license so they knew it belonged to the person that had the license. They wern't even close to their fish limit. We all thought that we had heard the same thing, and on talking to the gas dock attendant she said that the Officers had told her the same thing. Failure to sign their fishing licenses which were purchased legally on line.
It seems all full heavy handed to issue them a fine and take all their fish too. Do you suppose that the Officers wanted fish for dinner that night. So, beware in the Western end of Lake Erie for these officers.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We were fishing around the weather bouy out of Vermilion Sunday and had a CG boat zoom in on us. They stopped about 50yds from us and then turned around and headed North,thought that was strange,just glad we didn't have to pull the big boards in if they would have wanted to check us.I know you're supposed to sign your license but you'd think they would have given those people a warning and had them sign them on the spot,think mine is signed but going to make sure now.


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

You think it's bad here in Ohio you should see the crap they pull in pa at walnut creek. During steelhead season you will checked everyday by the same WCO. MANY reasons me and a few of my friends moved all our camps to Ohio. Never had a problem with their officers they were always very polite when they checked me.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

DOW has no one to answer to......they pretty much do as they please, and have no morals when it comes to doing the "right thing" in a family fishing situation. Unfortunately, our WO's think they are big time cops and will bust grandma and the kids for any small infraction, no warnings from this mob, these are the same unethical guys who openly violate the law and their sworn oath cheating us and our system, giving breaks to fellow officers from other states to come here and "steal" our wildlife........hope they read these posts and ponder in the mirror next time they shave.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Perch, white perch and white bass are the greatest threats to the walleye reproduction class years out there. These ignorant regulations are not needed as the annual Ohio catch share are never reached but some do gooders had them enacted as a control on commercial fishing for them. Some day we will wake up and see the folly of limiting the catching of the perch and other fry and fingerling predators. The Canadian commercial fishing industry sends $300 million dollars of USA money to the pickets of Canadian workers while American workers are unemployed with no hope for a future.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

DHS is growing leaps and bounds and I can see them patrolling the Lakeshore...think how easy it would be for bad guys to arrive in a 20 footer from Canada at 10:00pm, get off at the dock and here they are.....

As far as DOW, agreed, this is purely for money generation, nothing more. I guess their all ticked off since the public has now shown what liars and cheats they are by hunting and fishing while on my taxpayer funded payroll, so they figure they'll take it on any schmuck who screws up even a little.


----------



## harold_walleye (Feb 12, 2008)

If you buy a one day license online ,it has to be signed and dated on the day that you choose to use it.Otherwise it could be possibly used again and again.


----------



## EyeSlayer61 (Jul 14, 2012)

So the question is. Did they have a one day license that was unsigned ?


----------



## Gut Hook (Mar 6, 2007)

How hard would it be for the officer to get online, run a name, and see whether they are licensed to fish or not? How hard could that be?

Why are we in the dark ages here? I can get on my phone, turn my stereo on and make a cup of coffee. 

The lack of common sense technology just makes me sick at times.....


----------



## harold_walleye (Feb 12, 2008)

I was told by DNR and have told friends that a license is invalid unless signed and dated.Yes ,they could do more to check but if its a 1 day license then they suspect cheating.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have never seen more law enforcement than I saw last weekend at Conny. I fish the Greenup Dam area quite a bit and have never been checked or even seen an ODNR officer here. I've seen single people walk out with a 5 gallon bucket filled with sauger in the fall and winter and it makes me sick. It'd be nice to send some of your officers down our way


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i know its not dnr but i see a border patrol suburban parked at the erie, mi launch every day and ive never even seen him get out of his truck. seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## Trophy catcher (Feb 25, 2012)

yes they wanted dinner and they should be fired now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Went fishing around the islands with "fishkiller" from work - I see how he earned his name - kept at least 60 over limit, so small -some 5 inches - I don't, haven't, or wouldn't keep any that he did. 
I support the enforcement to stop dummies who are SELFISH and abuse the resource ruining for the future.
Go get 'em and hit 'em hard enforcers.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaverbeaver said:


> Went fishing around the islands with "fishkiller" from work - I see how he earned his name - kept at least 60 over limit, so small -some 5 inches - I don't, haven't, or wouldn't keep any that he did.
> I support the enforcement to stop dummies who are SELFISH and abuse the resource ruining for the future.
> Go get 'em and hit 'em hard enforcers.


Nice first post.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

beaverbeaver said:


> Went fishing around the islands with "fishkiller" from work - I see how he earned his name - kept at least 60 over limit, so small -some 5 inches - I don't, haven't, or wouldn't keep any that he did.
> I support the enforcement to stop dummies who are SELFISH and abuse the resource ruining for the future.
> Go get 'em and hit 'em hard enforcers.


Just My opinion but anyone caught doing what you said beaverbeaver should be fined to the fullest and then have the fishing License pulled for life. No reason to do anything like that !


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Went out of Catawba State park yesterday. After loading boat was approached by a gentleman from ODNR wanting to do a survey on our fishing. What we were targeting, number of fish, sizes, etc. He was very polite and took less than 5 minutes. I asked if he would fillet our perch for the inconvenience he had caused us. No luck. HaHa!!

TheBigE22


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

well you seem to feel the right way. And I don't mean to criticize you. But you do know you were poaching also right? In the face of the law you were. So you would have been arrested, possibly fined, lost your fishing license and tools of the trade so to speak. Trouble with a boat every body is included when poaching is caught. unless you tagged each fish separately which i doubt. I have seen walleyes done this way but never perch. If Id get with people breaking the law they will bring me in.Love fishing too much to even lose a license with out the rest.





beaverbeaver said:


> Went fishing around the islands with "fishkiller" from work - I see how he earned his name - kept at least 60 over limit, so small -some 5 inches - I don't, haven't, or wouldn't keep any that he did.
> I support the enforcement to stop dummies who are SELFISH and abuse the resource ruining for the future.
> Go get 'em and hit 'em hard enforcers.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

So by the improper action of a few, some of you want to declare guilty by association all the rest of the ODNR officers? That's absurd. 

If that's the way you want to think then we should declare everyone fishing and hunting Ohio poachers. Why not, if some are doing it, all are doing it. Right? Guilty by association.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well KaGee, your being well..... never mind. I said some thing and you put it out of content as a moderator shouldn't! If you are with a group in a boat its not like hunting by your self. And you are included when your with others.  I said nothing of hunting I said in a boat. Since perch fishing most guys throw all fish into one cooler. Do you honestly think if its two guys with a 60 fish limit but the cooler has 100 they will take your word that you only got thirty fish! Rather unlikely i think. Or does moderator of a fishing site give special rights?






KaGee said:


> So by the improper action of a few, some of you want to declare guilty by association all the rest of the ODNR officers? That's absurd.
> 
> If that's the way you want to think then we should declare everyone fishing and hunting Ohio poachers. Why not, if some are doing it, all are doing it. Right? Guilty by association.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Viper, what makes you so sure kagee was talking to you?

Becoming a mod doesn't mean we forfeit our opinions. If so, somebody forgot to tell Misfit that...may he r.i.p.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

viper1 said:


> Well KaGee, your being well..... never mind. I said some thing and you put it out of content as a moderator shouldn't! If you are with a group in a boat its not like hunting by your self. And you are included when your with others.  I said nothing of hunting I said in a boat. Since perch fishing most guys throw all fish into one cooler. Do you honestly think if its two guys with a 60 fish limit but the cooler has 100 they will take your word that you only got thirty fish! Rather unlikely i think. Or does moderator of a fishing site give special rights?


Rather forward of you to assume what I had to say had anything to do with your post.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

beaverbeaver said:


> Went fishing around the islands with "fishkiller" from work - I see how he earned his name - kept at least 60 over limit, so small -some 5 inches - I don't, haven't, or wouldn't keep any that he did.
> I support the enforcement to stop dummies who are SELFISH and abuse the resource ruining for the future.
> Go get 'em and hit 'em hard enforcers.


you are quite the bus driver arent you?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Net said:


> Viper, what makes you so sure kagee was talking to you?
> 
> Becoming a mod doesn't mean we forfeit our opinions. If so, somebody forgot to tell Misfit that...may he r.i.p.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Basically because I was the one that said it! And no you don't forfeit or loose your opinion. But the way he responded felt more like a personal attack then a opinion.Kind of surprised me as I usually do agree with him. And what I said, after rereading wasn't much better. So I am sorry. But in this country you are judged and a lot of times arrested for who you are with. And like i said in a boat with one cooler I'm pretty positive that would happen. Aren't you? Kind of like stringing your limit of fish on some one else's over limit how do you prove what?
Kagee I do apologize. I would fish with you any day. But guess we must disagree occasionally. Net thanks for pointing it out. Just the old ******* blood.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Rather forward of you to assume what I had to say had anything to do with your post.


So whos post were you refering to then?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The problem with perch fishing is that most people throw thier fish in the same cooler. So if you get caught for overbagging fish everyone on the boat will recieve tickets. This is because on one can prove whos fish is whos. Plus it is a way that they can tag everyone who is involved.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> So whos post were you refering to then?


I wasn't referring to anyone specific. There were several posters on the previous page bagging on the ODNR.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> The problem with perch fishing is that most people throw thier fish in the same cooler. So if you get caught for overbagging fish everyone on the boat will recieve tickets. This is because on one can prove whos fish is whos. Plus it is a way that they can tag everyone who is involved.


There's an easy way to prevent overbagging... count your catch. Count it twice if necessary. 
I always carried one of these on board.









Carry your license, count your catch, be courteous to the officer(s) and you will not have a problem.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

KaGee said:


> I wasn't referring to anyone specific. There were several posters on the previous page bagging on the ODNR.


really didnt see that but Since you posted right after me no i dont think i was assuming. Plus didnt see any say a word about people being included in the crime as I did. I already apologized so see no reason to keep harping on this. So say what you like But I'll stick to what i already said.

Also we toss ours in buckets with ice and water. When we get so many just toss in cooler Counters are nice if you always remember to hit them. Which we dont when the fish are in a frenzy. With the buckets you can keep track easy.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

KaGee said:


> There's an easy way to prevent overbagging... count your catch. Count it twice if necessary.
> I always carried one of these on board.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, about 185 limits. You either have a veeeeery big boat with a whole bunch of guests or you are in a world of crap in the Gamies check you. Nice haul either way.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Wow, about 185 limits. You either have a veeeeery big boat with a whole bunch of guests or you are in a world of crap in the Gamies check you. Nice haul either way.


It was a VERY BIG head boat. LOL!


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that the ODNR is making sure that people are following the rules. It sounds like they're a little more strict up there on Erie than they are down here around Cincinnati though.

My only interactions with them have been positive. Once, it was a creel survey. No presumption on their part. She just asked us what we were targeting, how many we had caught, how often we target them, and a couple survey questions. She was very friendly.

Second time, an officer stopped me while wading and fly fishing early in the spring on a river. He asked if I had a license, I told him I did but I didn't have it on me because I was wading and they don't make them out of waterproof paper anymore. I finished by telling him it was in the truck within a hundred yards or so of where we were standing and that I'd be glad to walk over and get it for him...

I was expecting a ticket or at least a lecture. He just asked me when I bought it, I told him I always buy them in February before my last license expires. He asked for my SSN and wrote it down. He took off for his truck and told me that he'd look it up and that if he didn't come back down to the water I could assume everything was fine. Never saw him again.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

This forum is more entertaining than watchin "soaps"


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

eatinbass said:


> This forum is more entertaining than watchin "soaps"


You haven't seen nothing yet, wait till winter hits


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Me either in fact i appreciate what ODNR does. But never had a run in with them on Erie. We did have the coast guard tow us in once years ago. If it wasn't for the ODNR there would be no Erie fishing today. I can remember the lake and rivers catching fire.Also restocking deer and other wildlife. I taught Hunters safety and 4 h shooting groups for years and could always count on them to show when we invited them. Even had a couple show up with road killed or poached deer and demonstrated cleaning them. Giving the meat to the student who wanted to try it. I have talked and hunted with quite a few and for the most part all good guys and fun to be a round. So far! LOL!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

terryit3 said:


> I have never seen more law enforcement than I saw last weekend at Conny. *I fish the Greenup Dam area quite a bit and have never been checked or even seen an ODNR officer here. I've seen single people walk out with a 5 gallon bucket filled with sauger in the fall and winter and it makes me sick. It'd be nice to send some of your officers down our way *


There's thousands of other people on here that share the same sentiment you do. Outside of Lake Erie, the Muamee (during the Walleye run) and some of Ohio's more popular inland lakes there really isn't any fisheries enforcement in our great State. Period. It's more or less open season for poachers. What I would give to see the DNR checking people @ some of my holes at least ONCE A YEAR!


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I would say kagee s post was just in general, talking about maybe a few bad apples in DNR making all guilty by assosciation, and made a good point just because some hunters poach, it doesn't make all hunters poachers.

I always love how we post about law enforcement enforcing laws. Why when wildlife officers are out in enforcement, its a big deal. Can u believe I seen State highway patrol about every day on i 475 east between corey rd. and talmadge road, in the morning? and right where the speed drops to 55-60. The nerve of them, doing there job like that.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Problem today is every one complains but don't want involved. With one game warden per county its hard to be every where. He uses what help is available from parks and such and brings on a few in deer season. But like law enforcement these days rely a lot on private citizens. A lot of people today bitch,moan and grown but never do any thin to change it. Refuse to file charges ,make statements or appear in court. Just plain scared I think. I also hear guys that say it don't do know good they won't do any thing. Well you never know till you call and get involved also. 
Now I know people won't change. But I am proud to say I have gotten 4 arrested and two are in jail now. So if you do poach or break the law Im not your friend and you are @#$%# right I'll turn you in. And Im sorry But Im proud of it. And if you won't well not sure if i care what you think.


----------

